# Yet another way to apply the CA finish



## Freethinker (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought I'd seen/read all 346,783 ways to apply the CA/BLO finish, but i recently ran across this one on YouTube.

It involves NO sanding whatsoever!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orcgOf4siqc&feature=related

I don't know if it's going to work as well as the fella claims, but I d%*&#@ sure cannot wait to give it a try after work today.

What do you guys think??

Has anyone here used or heard of this method? .... is it a good way of doing it??


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 9, 2009)

That's William O Young's tutorial - he posted it a week or so ago, I think...

ANdrew


----------



## Pen Maker (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't heard of any other way! Glad so too. This way worked great for me. You'll be using it too after you try it.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Mar 9, 2009)

--- The post on that CA/BLO finish by William O young is two posts below this one

Joe


----------



## Freethinker (Mar 9, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> That's William O Young's tutorial - he posted it a week or so ago, I think...
> 
> ANdrew



OOooops!

Sorry. I found the video at YouTube before I saw the one William had posted here.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 10, 2009)

WTF is up with youtube?

It seems that EVERY video I try to watch (whether it's pole-dancing or CA finishing) is "no longer available" ... Are they getting nazi-ish with possible copyright problems or something?

Is it illegal to use the word "Crazy Glue"?

Did someone have the radio on in the background while turning, thus illegally using someone's muscial intellectual property?

Again, I ask WTF???

(yes, you guessed it: All the CA finishing videos, including the one in the link at the top of this thread, I could find are "no longer available"

Anybody?

Cheers!

Gary

P.S. I never really listen to the music while watching the pole-dancing videos, so AFAIK there's no copyright infringement going on....


----------



## Chasper (Mar 10, 2009)

I just tried it and it played for me.  I didn't try a pole dancing video. . .


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 10, 2009)

The link works fine for me Gary . PM me the URL of the pole dancing and I'll let you know if it works too:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DougMPhoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Gary,

I just went on, and it's there.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm.... Maybe it's my ISP.

LOML posted a tribute to her late husband a while ago (long story, but internment was a couple of years AD). It was a slideshow (personal family photos) with a soundtrack including the Byrds' "Turn, Turn, Turn" ... At first, Youtube left the tribute up but removed all audio, and now (about 2 weeks after the audio was killed) it's showing up as "no longer available" ... The link follows. If you can see the slideshow but have no audio, then we're getting different messages:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy9_aWnBGn8

As for the other subject, I won't risk the wrath of Mesquiteman by posting links, but search for stuff posted by symonesal or leighannorsi 

They all come up "no longer available" for me

Cheers!

Gary

Again, maybe there's something funny going on with the ISP.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Mar 10, 2009)

PULEEEZZZE....that is sooo 5 minutes ago OMG!!.....anyway, I think it works great.


----------



## GaryMadore (Mar 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm... It went quiet all of a sudden: I guess everyone's busy watching Symone and Leigh-Ann 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## leehljp (Mar 10, 2009)

"No sanding necessary." How well does this stand up to scrutiny of a magnifying glass? 

I am not criticizing the method and have not tried it, but when it comes to a finished pen, I alway check my own with a 3 to 4 loupe glass. Most people that I give or sell pens to - don't look at them (fit and finish) as close as I do but then again, Sometimes they DO!


----------



## chriselle (Mar 10, 2009)

leehljp said:


> "No sanding necessary." How well does this stand up to scrutiny of a magnifying glass?
> 
> I am not criticizing the method and have not tried it, but when it comes to a finished pen, I alway check my own with a 3 to 4 loupe glass. Most people that I give or sell pens to - don't look at them (fit and finish) as close as I do but then again, Sometimes they DO!



Agreed!


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 10, 2009)

At the very begining he states he has sanded to 600 then the CA is finished off with a plastic polish....If applied smooth enough what's to sand....


----------



## chriselle (Mar 10, 2009)

Mr Vic said:


> At the very begining he states he has sanded to 600 then the CA is finished off with a plastic polish....If applied smooth enough what's to sand....



It can never be applied smooth enough for a flawless pro level finish.


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 11, 2009)

Freethinker,
If you are thinking of using the finish "without any sanding whatsoever", you had better watch the video again. The very 1st thing he says in the video is that it is sanded to 600 grit.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 11, 2009)

RussFairfield said:


> Freethinker,
> If you are thinking of using the finish "without any sanding whatsoever", you had better watch the video again. The very 1st thing he says in the video is that it is sanded to 600 grit.


 
Don't mean to talk out of turn, but I think that what he meant was that the process requires no sanding during or after the application of the CA. 

I wish I could get William's system to work for me, but so far I've had no luck with it. When I get finished with 4-6 coats, I wipe down the blank and there is almost no CA on it. Russ's system (or something close to it) works better for me.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 11, 2009)

> "No sanding necessary." How well does this stand up to scrutiny of a magnifying glass?
> 
> I am not criticizing the method and have not tried it, but when it comes to a finished pen, I alway check my own with a 3 to 4 loupe glass. Most people that I give or sell pens to - don't look at them (fit and finish) as close as I do but then again, Sometimes they DO!


 
No sanding necessary was for after sanding to 600 grit.
I didn't want to extend the length of the video by explaining grain filling and sanding sealers etc before going to the 600 grit level .  For most of us that is old hat or could be made into a video up to finishing.  The video I made  was about a finish rather than getting to the point where I apply the finish . It was also my first video so that in itself was quite an experience. 
Some that use the same or similar finish will sand all the way to 12000 MM like I used to until I found it unnecessary but if anyone wants to go that far , then I say . . go for it. .

As far as looking at my finish with anything other than the naked eye I hope that type never buys a pen from me . A magnifying glass or microscope will probably find faults in any finish. I have never ever tried that kind of scrutiny on any of my pens. 
I sell pens to quite a few collectors all over North Amarica as well as abroad and have never had a complaint yet and  that's good enough for the girls I go with LOL . I have never claimed to be a perfectionist at anything and doubt if I will start now. I only made the video to show my particular way of doing it and I realize there are many other ways . I have total respect for anyone that does it in any   way that works best for them.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 11, 2009)

GaryMadore said:


> WTF is up with youtube?
> 
> It seems that EVERY video I try to watch (whether it's pole-dancing or CA finishing) is "no longer available" ... Are they getting nazi-ish with possible copyright problems or something?
> 
> ...



Gary, must be on your end it loads and plays fine down here in the about to be frozen solid south. Now about the Pole Dancing?? Lap dances included? By the way I tried Mr. Young's way and it worked splendidly for me, first time I've gotten a good BLO/CA finish I'm glad he posted that here last week.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 11, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Don't mean to talk out of turn, but I think that what he meant was that the process requires no sanding during or after the application of the CA.
> 
> I wish I could get William's system to work for me, but so far I've had no luck with it. When I get finished with 4-6 coats, I wipe down the blank and there is almost no CA on it. Russ's system (or something close to it) works better for me.



Keith,

While I can't speak directly for Russ or for Chris above, What I meant was a polite way of saying that from my experience - in applying CA as a finish without sanding is like looking for the elusive "holy grail" or pot of gold a the end of the rainbow. It ain't gonna happen IMHO. But if it can be done, I am open to it and will gladly eat my words. :biggrin:

Lacquer and even poly and other finishes by the masters of the trade for centuries in flat work and other work require a fine sanding / polishing. Same for CA. A non-sanded finish might look good on the surface, but when compared to a fine sanded, polished and or waxed finish, how will they equate?

It would be good to see an example of a non-sanded CA finish and put it side by side with a fine sanded finish for comparison.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 11, 2009)

That about covers it for me Hank...well said!


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 15, 2009)

William,

Thanks for making the video and posting it.  Its accessable this far south, but I didn't find any pole dancing.  Could you tell what you used as your applicator material.  Was it a paper towel product or a particulat type of material.  I've just spent all day doing CA on my first attempts at Dymandwood as well as using EZ CA for the first time.  Got 3 slim lines completed by days end.  Very frustrating.  The EZ doesn't seem to layer up as thick as my previous brand, so had a few sand throughs initially, so stripped all the CA off and started again, then got lumpy application as I tried to thicken up the layers.  Got better at it eventually though.  Your method would eliminate both those problem areas so will give it a go.  Never thought of burnishing the CA.  Love the info that comes up in this forum.

Greg Jackson


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 15, 2009)

Greg.
I used the blue shop quality towels made by Bounty . They are available at Walmart here in Canada . You probably have WalMart there in Ozzie Land ? ? 
I know some are using the Bounty white towels with good sucess as well but the blue ones are stronger. I just roll half a sheet up to form a long applicator and either rip off used parts as I go or cut it off with scissors to get a new part until it is all used up. You can apply the BLO/CA from one end and the plastic polish from the other until you meet in the middle.











> Thanks for making the video and posting it. Its accessable this far south, but I didn't find any pole dancing.


 
I don't have any pole dancers in my shop but I do have a couple topless strippers. :biggrin:


----------



## woodenwriters (Mar 15, 2009)

*CA Application*

... the aforementioned video is great !  I have been applying CA/BLO this way since I started turning pens ( a year ago).  I use a diffferent plastic polish, but it does a very nice job.

John


----------



## Tree Frog (Mar 16, 2009)

William,
Thanks for the info. No Walmart down here yet..... but will look for something similar.

Well William, if thats your toppless strippers, it may be just as well that you dont have any pole dancers

Cheers

greg


----------



## thewishman (Mar 16, 2009)

Pole dancers: Krakowiak                Polish Dancers of Boston


----------



## andyk (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried that and could not get those results. Can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong.
1. Sand to 400.
2. Light coat of BLO.
3. Small pudlle of CA on top of the previous BLO, back and forth a mile a minute.
4. Fold over to buff
5. No shine!

I am using the Satellite City CA, orange label which is the medium. Tried on mahogany, then thought maybe it was to open grained. Turned a piece of tulipwood, sanded to 400, followed steps 1-4 above and ended up at Step 5 after 4 coats. Any ideas or suggestions?

andyk


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 16, 2009)

I have used this finish since I saw the video, with great results!  William thank you for sharing.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 16, 2009)

> I tried that and could not get those results. Can't seem to figure out what I am doing wrong.
> 1. Sand to 400.
> 2. Light coat of BLO.
> 3. Small pudlle of CA on top of the previous BLO, back and forth a mile a minute.
> ...


 
The only thing I can think of is that you have some outdated CA. 
CA does have a shelf life even if you got it new from a supplier that had it in stock for a long time. 
What you are describing happened exactly the same way with me a couple years ago and I almost gave up on using CA as a finish. I had got some CA from a supplier that was "supposed" to be reputable  but they must have been unloading some outdated stock. 
 I am glad I got fresh stock after  that and persevered and tried again .


----------



## andyk (Mar 16, 2009)

William, thanks for the response. I guess that could very well be the problem. Even though the CA still "glues" parts together I do know that it is over a year old. I guess I will try a new bottle and see what happens. I do like the shine from that technique, plus not a lot of time involved in finishing.


----------

